# quienes??



## Shaina

Hola, como se diría "quienes" en portugues en el siguiente contexto:

El XX contacta a los sres. XX quienes confirman que el servicio funciona correctamente.


Obrigado!!!


----------



## Vanda

Hola Shaina



> El XX contacta a los sres. XX quienes confirman que el servicio funciona correctamente.


 
SE eu entendi corretamente, _quienes_ é que, cujos, os quais, etc.

O XX contata os senhores XX que confirmam que o serviço ....


----------



## Shaina

Obrigado Vanda!!


----------



## mariajuana

Eu acho que essa traducao nao sempre é correta. QUIENES é QUEM EM PLURAL.

cujos nao é a mesma coisa, os quais tamben nao. Entao, como eu escrevo QUIENES? Obrigada!

O contexto é 
"El análisis desarrollado en este sentido ayuda tembién a desarrollar un consenso entre los inversionistas claves _*a quienes*_ se les invita a hacer uso de los resultados."

Mesmo seria muito bom si vc pode me dizer como eu escrevo CLAVE. Eu tenho dor de cabeca com isso.

Traducao tentada:
"O análise feito dessa forma ajuda também a desenvolver um consenso entre os investidores CLAVES  *quem* são invitados a fazer uso dos resultados." 
* *
**


----------



## Vanda

mariajuana said:


> O contexto é
> "El análisis desarrollado en este sentido ayuda tembién a desarrollar un consenso entre los inversionistas claves _*a quienes*_ se les invita a hacer uso de los resultados."
> 
> "A análise feita dessa forma ajuda também a desenvolver um consenso entre os investidores-chaves, os quais são convidados  a fazer uso dos resultados."



correção feita acima


----------



## mariajuana

Obrigada! En español, "cuales" puede ser usado también, pero no es lo mejor para un texto que requiere alta calidad. Hay alguna forma de decir "quienes" en portugués? es decir, se puede decir "quems" ?

Creo que esta pregunta precisa ser contestada para responder al hilo. !Gracias!


----------



## Vanda

mariajuana said:


> Obrigada! En español, "cuales" puede ser usado también, pero no es lo mejor para un texto que requiere alta calidad. Hay alguna forma de decir "quienes" en portugués? es decir,
> se puede decir "quems" ? *Nunca*
> 
> Creo que esta pregunta precisa ser contestada para responder al hilo. !Gracias!



Meu primeiro post respondeu a esta pergunta.


----------



## Outsider

mariajuana said:


> Obrigada! En español, "cuales" puede ser usado también, pero no es lo mejor para un texto que requiere alta calidad. Hay alguna forma de decir "quienes" en portugués? es decir, se puede decir "quems" ?


Não. Pode-se traduzir como "quem" em outros contextos, mas na sua frase só "os quais" ou "que" servem.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

mariajuana said:


> Obrigada! En español, "cuales" puede ser usado también, pero no es lo mejor para un texto que requiere alta calidad. Hay alguna forma de decir "quienes" en portugués? es decir, se puede decir "quems" ?
> 
> Creo que esta pregunta precisa ser contestada para responder al hilo. !Gracias!



Fulanos de tal, *quem* sempre me escrevem todas as semanas, disseram-me que voltarão ao seu país de origem.

Não se usa muito, tanto quanto se usa no espanhol. Normalmente, como disseram Outsider e Vanda, usamos "os quais" ou "os que", ou "aquleles que" ou apenas "que".


----------



## mariajuana

¡Esto es justo lo que necesitaba! Muchas gracias Tavares y outsider. Uds. contestaron a mi pregunta. Era sobre el plural de "quem", no sobre "quem" singular. Espero que sea útil para otra gente.


----------



## Vanda

Atenção, Marijuana, a opção do Ricardo não é aceita gramaticalmente, as opções aceitáveis são as que Out e eu já dissemos!


----------



## Vanda

Fiquei devendo a fundamentação do porquê quem não pode funcionar como pronome relativo na frase acima, pois aqui está:

Da gramática Celso Cunha:*quem = pronome relativo:*
1- "Como simples relativo, isto é, com referência a um antecedente explícito, _quem_ equivale a "o qual" e vem sempre antecedido de preposição: 
"A senhora *a quem c*umprimentara era a esposa do tenente-coronel Veiga"."

E sobre o uso de o/s qual/quais:
2- "Nas orações adjetivas explicativas, o pronome que, com antecedente substantivo, pode ser substituído por o/s qual/ quais...

3- "*Esta substituição pode ser um recurso de estilo*, isto é, pode ser aconselhada pela clareza, pela eufonia, pelo ritmo do enunciado. Mas há casos em que a língua exige o emprego da formal o qual. 

4- Fora as preposições *a, com, de, em, por *que preferentemente se deve usar o relativo _que_, "*as demais preposições simples, essenciais ou acidentais, constroem-se obrigatória ou predominantemente com o pronome qual."
*


----------



## coolbrowne

Sin duda! 


Vanda said:


> Atenção, Marijuana, a opção do Ricardo não é aceita gramaticalmente, as opções aceitáveis são as que Out e eu já dissemos!


Y además, para que se quede claro:
*No existe* plural de *quem* en portugués. Es invariable, no importa a quantas personas se refiera​Saludos


----------



## mariajuana

!Gracias a los dos! perfecto. Esta explicacion deberia despejarnos de dudas a todos.  Yo puse "os quais" en mi caso particular, al final. Y ahora entiendo como utilizar quem gracias a esta explicacion tan clara y completa. !Gracias Vanda!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

coolbrowne said:


> Sin duda! Y además, para que se quede claro:
> *No existe* plural de *quem* en portugués. Es invariable, no importa a quantas personas se refiera​Saludos



Longe de mim querer fomentar a discórdia e induzir nossos amigos estrangeiros à conclusões erradas, mas entendo que preciso esclarecer dois pontos:
1. Jamais disse que *quem* pudesse ser *quens* ou *quems*. Certamente que esta palavra é invariável no número (sempre singular).

2. Consultei o site http://www.gramaticaonline.com.br/gramaticaonline.asp?menu=1&cod=146 e apesar de não fornecer nenhum exemplo idêntico para usar o pronome quem para substituir sujeito que esteja no plural, a minha interpretação levou-me à esta conclusão. Vejam o que é dito:
"Há apenas uma possibilidade do pronome quem não ser precedido de preposição: quando funcionar como sujeito. Isso só ocorrerá quando possuir o mesmo valor de o que, a que, os que, as que, aqueles que, aquelas que, ou seja, quando puder ser substituído por pronome demonstrativo (o, a, os, as, aquele, aquela, aqueles, aquelas), mais o pronome relativo que. Por exemplo: Foi ele *quem* me disse a verdade = Foi ele o que me disse a verdade. Nesses casos, o pronome quem será denominado de Pronome Relativo Indefinido."

E por aí vai. Ora, se *quem* serve para o singular, neste caso, deduzi que também serviria para o plural (os que, aqueles que, etc,). Na ânsia de ajudar e de contribuir, posso ter me equivocado.

Também ressaltei que o uso de quem, no exemplo dado era muito escasso (o que não ocorre com o espanhol e, por isso, os nativos daquela língua normalmente devem se confundir com esta questão).

Vejam este outro exemplo:
Foram eles *quem* deram as cartas. Neste caso, *quem* está sendo usado se referindo a eles, que está no plural. *Quem* deram as cartas? Resp.: Eles deram. (ou será que a pergunta somente poderia ser formulada "Quem deu as cartas", mesmo que a resposta seja: Eles. ?)

Apesar de eu preferir não usar esta construção (usaria, Foram eles que deram as cartas), acredito que não esteja errada gramaticalmente.

O que acham ?


----------



## Outsider

Esses exemplos estão correctíssimos, mas são sintacticamente diferentes da frase original.

El XX contacta a los sres. XX quienes confirman que el servicio funciona correctamente. =
O XX contacta os sres. XX, que confirmam que o serviço funciona correctamente.
O XX contacta os sres. XX, os quais confirmam que o serviço funciona correctamente.
O XX contacta os sres. XX, quem confirmam que o serviço funciona correctamente.​
Outros saberão explicar melhor que eu os detalhes gramaticais...


----------



## Outsider

Estava com esperança de que alguém tivesse a paciência de procurar as regras exactas numa gramática. Não encontrei ainda uma forma de explicar a diferença entre os dois tipos de frase, mas posso tentar analisar os exemplos que temos até aqui.

Foi ele quem me disse a verdade = Foi ele o que me disse a verdade. ​Nesse caso, o "quem" é sujeito da oração "quem me disse a verdade". Esta, por sua vez, serve de complemento ao pronome "ele" e ao verbo copulativo "foi". Se não estou enganado, em termos gramaticais é um predicativo.

Foram eles quem deram as cartas.​
Sintaxe idêntica ao caso anterior. No entanto, o uso de "deram" aqui é incorrecto, ainda que comum. Deve-se dizer "foram eles quem *deu* as cartas". O pronome "quem" toma sempre verbos no singular.

El XX contacta a los sres. XX quienes confirman que el servicio funciona correctamente.​
Aqui, _quienes_ é o sujeito da oração _quienes confirman que el servicio funciona correctamente_. Esta parece ser um um complemento da locução substantiva _los sres. XX_.

É o melhor que sou capaz de fazer, de momento. A verdade é que não sou muito bom em análise sintáctica. No entanto, "sinto" que são dois tipos diferentes de frase. Na primeira, o português aceita o pronome relativo _quem_; na segunda, não.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Ok. Obrigado pelas explicações. Como digo sempre: vivendo e aprendendo. Eu teria jurado que a frase "Foram eles quem deram as cartas" estaria correta. 

Talvez a explicação seja devido à pergunta que se faz ao contrário, pois me parece não ser correto perguntar: *Quem deram as cartas?*, mas sim *Quem deu as cartas ?* e talvez por isso o correto seria, como você disse, *Foram eles quem deu as cartas*. Estranho, mas faz algum sentido.

Valeu!


----------

